# Recommendations on performance for MK4 Jetta GLS 2.0



## jman19060 (Jun 13, 2013)

Any Suggestions??


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

easy bolt on power, 20+ HP . 
http://www.scientificrabbit.com/node/27


----------



## MESSI (Nov 19, 2014)

Power is good and the drive is good i feel happy


----------

